# St Peter's Seminary, Glasgow - Feb 2012



## mrdystopia (Feb 19, 2012)

Continuing a run of reports following a Scottish 'UE tour', I present St Peter's Seminary in Cardross. This place is older than Father Time and in worse condition than Newcastle Leadworks but it does have a strange gloomy charm. Built in the 60's as a place for Catholic priests to read, reflect and whatever else you have to do in order to suspend reason for a living, it replaced a much older building the remains of which are still visible. Rather than rely on boring old sandstone, marble and stained glass, the architects tried to go more for the nautical multi-story car park approach. I am sure this was seen as very brave at the time but, despite it's world heritage pedegree as what they politely call a 'one of a kind structure', I think most would accept this as a demonstration of the inperceivably thin line between bravery and stupidity. In short, the building has not aged well both structurally and in terms of taste.

Having said all this, I consider myself an equal rights explorer - just as happy snapping away in St Peter's Seminary as I was in St Cuthbert's last month with it's more traditional architecture. All buildings have potential for great pictures...some just take a little more work and imagination to compose them.

OK, enough waffle, have some shots:

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.



...No, i don't know either?!?

10.




11.




12.




13.



Furnaces below the building.

14.




15.




16.




17.


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 20, 2012)

Good for you mate to be honest never visited the place, its a bit brutish in design but shameful it was let go so far down hill heard its been bought by a group hopefully the will restore it


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 20, 2012)

Brilliant graffiti the place needed cheering up.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 20, 2012)

Great job there! I love some of that graf, especially the Satanic one and the rampant old ladies!


----------



## RedDave (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks much the same as it did when we were there four years ago, except for some new graffiti. 17 is the itinerary for a tour of Tibet? RC Priests getting together with Lamas?

Believe it or not, it was voted the best example of modern architecture in Scotland a few years ago. It's all pretty horrid, so maybe that should be "least bad".


----------



## Brian W (Mar 20, 2012)

theres alot of good reading about this site on wikipedia regarding ist past future and all the design stuff 

its a must read lol


----------



## c70dude (May 14, 2012)

The post for this was so good and the site soooo close (and i never even knew it was there!!!) Just has to go for a wander. Think MrDistopia was braver than me however. I have also found some original photos of how this building looked http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsalib/3610509908/in/set-72157619481264162/


----------



## mrdystopia (May 14, 2012)

c70dude said:


> The post for this was so good and the site soooo close (and i never even knew it was there!!!) Just has to go for a wander. Think MrDistopia was braver than me however. I have also found some original photos of how this building looked http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsalib/3610509908/in/set-72157619481264162/



One mans brave is just another man's stupid. How I have not broken my legs yet I have no idea.


----------

